# Stamm 30 as a wether topdress?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was at the feed store today and asked the woman at the counter if they had anything that might be good to add to feed for the kids wethers just to see what they may suggest.

She said this stuff is really good, high in protein 
Here's the nutritional facts:
*Crude Protein (minimum):* 30%
*Crude Fat (minimum):* 3%
*Crude Fiber (maximum):* 7.5%
*Calcium (minimum):* 3.3%
*Calcium (maximum):* 4.3%
*Phosphorus (minimum):* 2%
*Copper (minimum):* 195 PPM
*Selenium (minimum):* 2.5 PPM
*Zinc (minimum): *560 PPM
*Vitamin A (minimum):* 35,000 IU/LB
*Vitamin D (minimum):* 4,000 IU/LB
*Vitamin E (minimum):* 250 IU/LB

http://hallwayfeeds.com/?our-feed-products/sport-horse-products/stamm-30trade-.html#

She said it wouldn't take much if we are using it as a topdress on the goat feed.

Again here's the feed label:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is not bad for a top dress. The calcium /phosphorus is a little off but not bad.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like it would be good. I'd try it If the price is right. 

I agree...watch calcium/phosphorus but other wise good


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! okay, I talked with them this morning when I stopped to get more feed. She said that they should be okay on it since they would only need maybe 1/4 of what a horse would get. She also said they put a good amount of ammonium chloride in the goat feed, so that should help protect the wethers from UC as well.

I'm really thinking about trying it, probably around the first of next month. It's around $25 for a 50lb. bag.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

What exacly is it saposed to do for the wethers?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> What exacly is it saposed to do for the wethers?


Anything high in protien and low in fat will build muscle IF the animal is excercised. Lets see if I can explain this and not confuse myself in the process (hehh wish me luck with not confusing myself).

When you run a wether you are creating little "tears" in the muscle. When you do this over and over the "tears" heal over themselves creating a bigger muscle. But the only way they can get bigger is to have the nutrients. In this case it is protien. Protien feeds the muscle and allows it to develope and grow. Think of the protien as a mdeicine, it heals the "tears" and also makes them bigger. With the goats it is a lot like body builders. They lift weights to build muscle. When you work out and you feel your muscles get sore and tired, thats the "tears" in them.

Hopefully my explanation made some sence. It was explained to me by my old livestock judging coach who was really into his own fitness and helped me understand the animals at least some what.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

That makes since thanks dani 

I was thinking of trying essential wether goat topper 
And using it as a runner/walker on rainy days and a chariot a coupple times a week and walk them after as a "cool down" 
Im still gunna walk them my self and every thing


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That would probably work good! Remember, goats take a lot longer to get out of breath than people. Make sure they are actually breathing heavy and not just doing it to get off... Trust me, they will try it!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like me xD

Thats for the help dani!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm going to pick up a bag next time we go get grain 
I want to get the boys weaned that away they are the only ones getting it. 

Also wondering if this is something we should give to the does that my kids show? I'll have to look into that when I am not so tired, been a long day! 

Oh, btw, we are starting to wean tonight. My son's wether is 11 weeks tomorrow and about 51lbs. then we have a set of twins that are 10 weeks. We decided to wean at 10 weeks, so next week we'll wean a couple more, then the week after that the rest lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im wondering on he does too 
what do yall feed? 
any supplements/ addatives?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm going to pick up a bag next time we go get grain
> I want to get the boys weaned that away they are the only ones getting it.
> 
> Also wondering if this is something we should give to the does that my kids show? I'll have to look into that when I am not so tired, been a long day!
> ...


another thing i auggest you try is healthy coat. 
its mid priced (well expencive for me but Im 15 buying it myself) 
its like 11$ for a quart and 33 for a gallon

it really works 
and expresso dosnet work at all o saw better results when they wernt on it!! 
and show bloom is really good to and the goats love it it helps them eat thier feed and they will come up to you looking for it so it helps them get used to it.

oh and sorry for asking questions o your thread. i was hopeing you Wouldent mind .


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Show bloom is great. BOSS is good, the oils are good too. Show rite and Purina both have supplements... one by show rite is fat n fluffy. Not sure on price but have heard good things


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I may use this as a topdress for all the goats and see the pros/cons. I really don't want to have to give different supplements and have to buy a bunch of different things lol Although I do wonder if rice bran oil would be better. I know it sure gave one doe a beautiful shiny coat when we were experimenting with it. She isn't getting it now, but I saw a difference within a week of how shiny she was. 

My kids will have 2-3 young doelings, then 1 yearling possibly 2 yearlings if my son shows his fullblood doe. I don't want to get carried away and have a zillion goats to worry about getting ready for shows, my pocket can't afford that lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd update that I went ahead and bought Stamm 30 today. We also separated the kids last 2 babies from their mama's tonight, so now we can have all the 4-H babies separated from the other goats.
I added a tiny bit of Stamm 30 to their grain. The 2 doelings are in a stall together now, and they really seemed to love it! 
They gave me a large cup to measure 1lb. and told me to work them up to about 1/4 of a lb. a day. 

I don't know if the wethers liked it or not. They only ate a little feed and went to sleep, I think we wore them out LOL


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

That's great... does are such pigs so they should be easy to feed up. Wethers can be picky, or at least mine are, so they take a couple feedings. Let us know how it works!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So far they are all really liking Stamm 30. We have 4 wethers and 2 doelings eating it. I think my son is going to have 2 wethers instead of 1.

I'm wondering because of the calcium/phosphorus, if I could possibly give them some calcium tablets? I'm not sure they'll eat them, I may have to crush them up and figure out how to topdress their feed with them.

They are 500mg tablets, but not sure how much would be good.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would just watch them and make sure everyone pees good everyday, at least twice a day preferably more. Keeping fresh water out is key to preventing Uc. As well as ammonium chloride in the feed.


----------

